# Great Extreme Moisturizer?



## faireamour (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never had very dry skin. I've had a little eczema on my leg and arms but nothing too horrible and my Jergens Ultra Healing body lotion cleared it up. Also, I've always had really oily skin on my face. But ever since I moved to Arizona my skin is so, so dry and I need to try something new. The Jergens isn't working anymore and my eczema is pretty bad on my leg plus my legs just feel dry a lot. Plus my face is super dry and barely even oily anymore which seems weird. Now I have flakey skin especially around my eyes and there's even a dry red spot on my cheek. I use Olay facial moisturizer for sensitive skin but it's not hydrating enough anymore. What moisturizers for face and body do you recommend?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe you should consult a dermatologist for a prescription based cream. In the mean time, for your body, I'd suggest Eucerin...in the tub. It's rich and very thick, super moisturizing. Maybe add a serum or facial oil and heavier moisturizer for your face. Do you use a night cream? You want something thicker that'll really absorb into skin over night. Kiehl's has great creams for face and body. Probably stay away from perfumed lotions and creams to not irritate your skin.


----------



## faireamour (Oct 8, 2012)

I've tried Eucerin and I didn't like it. It seemed too thick to sink into my skind and didn't leave my skin moisturized. I only tried the original formula, though. Is there a better formula?


----------



## WonderGirl94 (Dec 16, 2013)

I use aveno. I have extremely sensitive skin and it doesn't take much to dry my skin out, because of how dry your skin is you should buy the 24-hour moisturizer, it usually help with my eczema too.

For your face i would recommend a cream cleanser  because its not going to strip your face of their natural oils.


----------



## melliemelissa (Dec 17, 2013)

Drink as much possible water per day. It really helps to moisturize your skin.


----------



## xHalcyonx (Dec 17, 2013)

Jojoba oil for your face all the way... it moisturizes your skin wonderfully, it won't irritate your skin as it's 100% natural (no chemicals and harsh ingredients) and it's really affordable. Make sure it's 100% cold pressed jojoba oil otherwise it won't work as well. As for your body, coconut oil will do the job.


----------



## Audrey942 (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to have very dry skin. In fact when I started my TCA peel regimen, I was very scared as I'm afraid the acid will exacerbate by problems. But once I added the maintenance regimen of Positively Flawless serum in aloe, not only have I not experienced the usual extreme drying of the skin after the acid peel, I'm not experiencing dry skin on my face anymore. Yes, those dry skin is very annoying.


----------



## SutroLab (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

Few suggestions:

1. Consider trying some natural oils that will reduce inflammation, moisturize your skin, and boost cell regeneration.

Here is a list of some oils that might help:

*Evening Primrose Oil* - Contains Linoleic acid - unsaturated omega-6 fatty acid, anti-inflammatory and moisture retentive properties when applied topically on the skin

*Argan Oil* - High levels of Î±-Tocopherol (a form of Vitamin E) - acts as a peroxyl radical scavenger, preventing the propagation of free radicals in tissues. (antioxidant)

*Jojoba Oi*l - Reach in Gadoleic Acid - acts as a humectant which will attract moisture to your skin

*Meadowfoam Seed Oil* - Erucic Acid - acts as a emollient providing a protective layer to the skin, holds ultra-violet protection to block rays that will act as irritants

*Babassu Oil* - Lauric acid - has soothing, protective, anti-microbial and emollient properties

*Shea Olein Oil* - Oleic acid - Derived from shea butter, makes the external layers of the epidermis softer and more pliable

2. Use a room humidifier. It will help alleviate the symptoms of eczema, itchy skin, dry nasal passages, and cracked lips due to dry air, allergies or asthma.

3. Hard water (high mineral content) causes skin dryness too. Hard water contains minerals such as calcium, magnesium, and iron, which can dry and harden on the skin. Minerals drying on the skin can clog pores and cause flaking and itching. If this is the case, avoid hot and long showers, and wash you face with store bought water.

Hope, it helps.


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 20, 2014)

For face I really love organic coconut oil, you can apply overnight. During the day you can mix a small bit with your daily moisturizer during the day for extra hydration. I use Simple moisturizer during the day. For body, you can try grapeseed oil, I have nickel eczema, and made a grapeseed and sugar scrub... It worked wonders for my sensitive skin. "Pretty is what you are. Beauty is what you do with it."


----------



## mariatsi (Feb 20, 2014)

After the shower while I am still wet I apply argan oil. It's the most gentle and calming  of all the oils I have used, it dont sting and it regenerates skin. After I apply La Roche-Posay Lipikar Baume all over. I wait and then I put locally ointment with Silver or shea butter.

I apply 2Xday

For the face I use the oil cleansing method with argan oil. If I need Extra moisture I apply La Roche-Posay Effaclar. In the morning I wash only with water n I use a flower or witch hazel tonic water without alcohol or preservatives. An eye cream that is not irritant is Caudalie Eyes n Lips treatment.

A lie saver is also the Micellar water of La roche posay. It cleans the skin without irritating.

Everything should be fragrance Free even if they are essential oils! Avoid using perfume! Dont wear wool or synthetic clothes! use a mild laundry detergent, i use soap flakes or soap nuts. Go to the doctor!


----------



## satojoko (Feb 21, 2014)

Cold pressed sea buckthorn oil - it should appear very dark orange - mixed with evening primrose oil. You can start with a 50/50 mixture. If you don't mind paying a bit more, add borage oil to this. Try 40% sea buckthorn, 40% evening primrose oil &amp; 20% borage oil in this case. Try to buy all of the oils cold pressed. One place you should be able to find them all is New Directions Aromatics, online. These oils are really high in essential fatty acids &amp; very healing for dry skin anywhere on the body. You can research all of them yourself using Google. NDA also has a fair bit of info on their site. If you're concerned about oils causing breakouts, it's a myth. A very big one. Oily or breakout prone skin does very well with straight oils massaged in, especially overnight while the skin is naturally healing &amp; regenerating itself. This blend of oils is also absolutely phenomenal for anti-aging purposes. I'd highly recommend avoiding any products with petrolatum, mineral oil, silicones &amp; other such nastiness. Meaning most products found on store shelves, including in health food stores. Better to avoid any pre-manufactured products you'd normally find in the stores. They just cause more problems in the long run.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 21, 2014)

> Everything should be fragrance Free even if they are essential oils!


 Sorry, but I have to point out that this is incorrect/misinformed advice. ALL essential oils are going to have some type of natural 'fragrance' to them, dependant on which plant/root/resin etc they've been extracted from. Some more noticeable than others. The topic is far too much to get into here as a whole, but I guarantee you that this is a fact. But, yes, you SHOULD avoid all products with FRAGRANCE or PARFUM listed in the ingredients as they are very often synthetic, or plant derived &amp; diluted with solvents etc, which can further irritate your skin. In addition, essential oils are NOT carrier oils. Not even close. The oils I mentioned above - sea buckthorn etc - are plant based 'carrier oils'. Not essential oils. Many essential oils can be incredibly helpful for skin conditions, but it's best to avoid them if you're not sure which skin condition you're dealing with, or if you haven't been using &amp; researching EOs for quite some time. Using the wrong essential oil could very well inflame your already irritated skin. FYI oils like grapeseed &amp; hazelnut, to name just a few, are astringent type carrier oils &amp; not what you want to be using for 'extreme moisture'. Best to do some research so you can understand these differences yourself much better &amp; make an informed choice based on fact.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Feb 21, 2014)

Try Lifecell Cream. It is really great for any type of skin. I have used it on my dry skin and it keeps me hydrated.


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Feb 23, 2014)

I also suffer from eczema and rosacea like redness on my cheeks. Look for products approved by the National Eczema Association. I recently tried Cera-Ve moisturizing cream, it comes in a 16oz tub for like $14 at walmart or target. Cera-Ve also has a wide range of cleansers and other moisturizers to chose from.

Here is a great article from the NEA all about choosing moisturizers and other products.

/http://nationaleczema.org/eczema-products/moisturizers/

P.S. I like olay, and even neutrogena moisturizers but I save those for the warmer months and really lather up in the winter. Another great thing to do is use a thick night cream, I like the Neutrogena naturals one in a glass jar. Its sorta pricey (around $13 for a small jar), but a little goes a long way. Also look for any hydrating serums to add under your regular moisturiser, just stay far away from any perfumes or fragrances!!


----------



## arislaverbo (Feb 24, 2014)

For the purpose of moisturizing my dermatologist recommended me to use honey. Preferably, Manuka honey and if that is not possible then go for Propolis. Earlier, I doubt using Propolis as moisturizer but then after using it for 2 weeks, the results were fantastic. Read more about Propolis here.


----------



## arislaverbo (Feb 24, 2014)

For the purpose of moisturizing my dermatologist recommended me to use honey. Preferably, Manuka honey and if that is not possible then go for Propolis. Earlier, I doubt using Propolis as moisturizer but then after using it for 2 weeks, the result were fantastic. Read more about Propolis here.


----------



## saycrackagain (Feb 24, 2014)

I had this same problem when I moved to the desert from rainy Washington. My hands would crack and bleed from the weather! I tried everything I could, and the only thing that worked was the original L'Occitane hand cream in the tube. They make a body cream in a tub but I've never tried that so I can't comment on its effectiveness. It's expensive (approx. $10 per ounce), but my mom bought it for me cause she considered it a medical expense. If you want something cheaper, try Gold Bond. It doesn't smell good at all, but it works, so maybe try it at night?


----------



## mikaelad (May 20, 2014)

Have you heard a HydraFacial? I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like something you might be interested in.  It put antioxidants, peptides, and hyaluronic acid into the skin. It's also non-invasive. Says it's supposed to moisturize and sounds like an extreme moisturizer   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 20, 2014)

For a natural product I recommend extra virgin coconut oil. For brand product try Dr Jart's Ceramidin (available in liquid or cream)


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 15, 2014)

start to drink plenty of water...
here is exact quantity:

3 liters/day for men

2.2 liters/day for women...

I am sure it will help enough....


----------



## AriesCosme (Aug 18, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]For face moisturizer I recommend you the Shiseido products. They're really moisturized and mild to skin. They as foreign products might be expensive, but some of them can be bought in online shops with a cheaper prize, for example ebay, cosmego, and sasa. As I remember those online shops offer free international shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife has eczema and dry skin and uses lotion from Alba Botanica.


----------



## kittybooboo (Aug 20, 2014)

I live in Arizona too and my eczema goes off the charts every time the seasons change. I use Neosporin Eczema Essentials Anti-itch Cream to spot treat the eczema, then use a natural body lotion like Alba Botanica (Nivea 24-hour body lotion is also good when I can't use something natural). 

Seriously though, Neosporin saves my life when my eczema flares up! I've even used it on my face and haven't had any issues with sensitivity or breaking out.


----------



## AriesCosme (Aug 21, 2014)

I recommend you to use Lancome products. They are really really moisturized for skin!! I use a series of toning and softening products of this brand, and I really love them. Its a luxurious brand and its products are relatively expensive. Yet I recently found that they are cheaper at some online shops, sasa, cosmego, and ebay, sorts of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My latest shopping is from cosmego. Free shipping internationally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeleneAmen (Sep 4, 2014)

Skin cream can actually increase the signs of aging. You have bind your skin with proper emulsifier that allows oil and water to mix together in moisturizer and lotion, leave a residue in your skin that disriputes your skin barrier and allow water to evaporate from your skin faster.


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 6, 2014)

Try Jarvis Serum... It have enough moisturizer and provide glowing skin...


----------

